# Anybody else on here have a child/children with 1q21.1 microdeletion syndrome?



## Camlet

As the title says really? I have joined the Facebook group but don't really use fb much tbh so wondered if there is anybody here that would like to chat? I know the chances are slim as it is rare but thought it might be worth a try xx


----------



## michelleann

Hey hun
we are waiting for Evies Micropannel to come back so she may or may not have this currently we have Congenital CMV, Microcephally, GORD, Micropolygyria, Evie is only 5 months old and already being seen by so many different people its scary and feel very sad for her :( 
How are you coping hun?


----------



## RachA

Hi.

Hope you find some others that have this. I'm new to the whole chromosome game but we recently found out that our daughter has a delation in 1 place on chromosome 2. I can't remember the exact location of it though. I think its on the short arm and one of the pair is fine and the other has the deletion. It appears to have caused issues with E's speech mainly and a little with her motor skills.


----------



## gezma

I'm pretty sure my son has this, I will get out his notes to double check. He definitely has a micro deletion, and it also affects his speech, understanding x


----------



## gezma

Just checked and my sons is xq22.3q23. X


----------

